
Microsoft acquires Citus Data - ceohockey60
https://techcrunch.com/2019/01/24/microsoft-acquires-citus-data/
======
leowoo91
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18990469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18990469)

